# Convention Badges



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wondering, some friends from marching band came in a while ago with arms full of badges on lanyards and clips. They said they got them a furry conventions. Also on the Internet, it seems that badges are a big part of conventions. 

So my question: What specifically are these badges representing/ do, and how are they aquired? Because I really would like some :3


----------



## Trunksmad (Jan 2, 2010)

The Badges show what you furry is in you, what is its name, and maybe what you are in FA.


----------



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 2, 2010)

Trunksmad said:


> The Badges show what you furry is in you, what is its name, and maybe what you are in FA.



oh, so it exclaims your fursona?


----------



## RailRide (Jan 2, 2010)

'Character art' conbadges _usually_ depict a personal character of yours (aka "fursona"). That they are typically a standard size makes them collectible in the eyes of some folks. These badges are a purely decorative thing/conversation piece, as opposed to the convention-issued badge that proves you paid the registration fee for the event.

---PCJ


----------



## squibbles (Feb 18, 2010)

what do they look like are they like standard size cards like a drivers license execpt that it has your fursona on it? ive done one on paper and ill upload photos of it later.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 18, 2010)

There isn't actually a "standard" size....they range anywhere from driver's license size to large notecard size.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 18, 2010)

Well a conbadge can be any size really, And it Desplays a pictute of your character, Your fursona. And the name of the character. So you can be identified at a con. Its fun to collect as many as you can, by as many artists.. and as many differtent styles as you can. They really are fun to collect ^^
And yes, If you go to a con, And you pay for admission to the con, You get a badge ith the name of the con on it, and your cvharacter name to prove you payed. and agean, these can be kept and collected.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 18, 2010)

You can also use a conbadge to let the audience know what to call you. I can't exactly go around telling everyone to refer to me as Lily. They have to read it, since I don't speak.

People also buy and sell mood badges that depict their fursonas in different poses that correspond with different emotions. If you're hungry, wear the hungry one. That way people can know how you're feeling because they can't see your face.


----------



## Growly (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, if you're looking for badges, I'm actually open for commissions right now: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1219575/
if you like my stuff, please consider a commission, I'd love the honor of making your first conbadge!


----------



## squibbles (Feb 19, 2010)

are they paper or plastic (sorry im just curious)


----------



## Shukie (Feb 19, 2010)

squibbles said:


> are they paper or plastic (sorry im just curious)


They are uassually drawn on paper, then laminated with plastic to make them durable. Sot hey wont bend or tear. This also helps keep them lasting a long time.


----------



## Kyuusho (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm also opening comissions for badges as well if you're still interested. I'm hoping to go to my first furcon in Toronto in March. ^^ my FA page is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kyuushi/


----------

